# Phẫu thuật cười hở lợi giá bao nhiêu



## csevenan (4/10/19)

Chữa cười hở lợi là kĩ thuật tiên tiến từ Hàn Quốc giúp khắc phục tình trạng hở lợi, điều chỉnh sự hài hòa giữa răng, môi và lợi, mang đến nụ cười tươi tắn, rạng rỡ chỉ sau 1 lần phẫu thuật.




Đối tượng điều trị cười hở lợi
– Khuôn hàm chưa cân bằng, mắc khuyết điểm hở lợi nhiều
– Mong muốn có nụ cười tự tin, rạng rỡ
Ưu điểm chữa cười hở lợi
– An toàn, hiệu quả nhanh chóng và hết hẳn sau 1 lần thực hiện
– Mang lại nụ cười với khuôn hàm đều đặn
Quy trình thực hiện chữa cười hở lợi
Bước 1: Tư vấn và thăm khám. Bác sĩ sẽ xem xét nguyên nhân bị hở lợi và có chỉ định thực hiện phù hợp.
Bước 2: Kiểm tra sức khỏe tổng quát để đáp ứng tính an toàn khi phẫu thuật.
Bước 3: Gây tê/ gây mê tùy từng trường hợp.
Bước 4: Tiến hành phẫu thuật cười hở lợi:
– Nguyên nhân do lợi: tiến hành gây tê và cắt cung lợi nhẹ nhàng, nhanh chóng, bạn có thể ra về ngay sau cuộc phẫu thuật.
– Nguyên nhân do phần xương hàm: Thực hiện phẫu thuật hàm hô, nhổ hai răng số 4 tạo khoang trống cắt xương hàm đẩy trượt về sau, giải quyết cung lợi còn lại sau quá trình phẫu thuật.
Bước 5: Với trường hợp phẫu thuật hàm hô, bạn sẽ phải ở lại bệnh viện 1 đêm để theo dõi.
Bước 6: Tái khám đúng lịch hẹn của bác sĩ


----------

